# recherche app pour iphone : mot de passe pour apps



## lolveley (21 Février 2013)

bonjour

j'ai cherché sans succès une app pour iphone permettant de proteger par mot de passe des APPLICATIONS ou à défaut des DOSSIERS (dans lesquels je placerais des applications).
j'ai trouvé une pléthore d'applis protégeant des photos,videos,codes de carte bleue mais rien pour les app.
je précise que je n'ai pas jailbreaké mon iphone.

merci

olivier


----------



## Gwen (21 Février 2013)

À ma connaissance, ça n&#8217;existe pas. 

Il faut vraiment le faire exprès pour supprimer une application quand même.


----------



## Larme (21 Février 2013)

Pas possible sans jailbreak.


----------



## lolveley (23 Février 2013)

merci!


----------

